# Livestream mit Score Anzeige?



## Fonsi-Heizer (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo Community!

Ich habe wieder einmal eine wahrscheinlich für Euch recht einfache Frage. Und zwar, ist es möglich einen Livestream via YouTube und dem XSplit Broadcaster bereit zu stellen? Wenn ja, ist es auch möglich gewisse Daten aus einer TXT Datei die auf einem lokalen Server liegt darüber zu legen und anzuzeigen (Score)?

Wenn ja, habt Ihr hierzu eventuell ein paar Tipps, Vorschläge oder sogar Vorlagen die ich verwenden könnte?

Danke.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (25. Januar 2016)

Ja, geht beides. Livestream geht mittlerweile auch in Deutschland. Textüberblendungen sind mit der von dir genannten Software möglich.
Habe diese Software nicht, kann dir also leider keine genauen Tipps dazu geben, sorry.

Gruß
Martin


----------

